# Schöne Strecken in MYK?



## chris_f (1. August 2006)

Ich wohne in Kruft und fahre meist von hier aus in irgendeine Richtung. Is aber kein Problem, das Vehikel schnell ins Auto zu stellen und wohin zu fahren. 
Drum suche ich ansehnliche MTB-Strecken in meiner Nähe. Sollten für den Anfang nicht zu schwierig sein. 

Weiterhin suche ich noch schöne "normale" Radwanderrouten. 

Da habts doch sicher was parat


----------



## Ede (1. August 2006)

Morgen!

Radwandern, z.B. hier schauen --> http://www.eifel-radtouren.de/


Der Wanderweg an der Nette führt durch Kruft durch, da kannst Du Dein Auto stehen lassen. 


Der Klassiker Elzbachtal (http://www.elzbachtal.de/) ist von Dir aus auch gut zu erreichen.


Ebenfalls ein Klassiker: die Mosel mit den Moselhöhenwanderwege


Laacher See, Höhenrundweg


Vulkanweg (http://www.vulkanweg.de)

Der Forenuser "XC-Racer" hat weitere Klassiker auf seiner Homepage aufgeführt: http://www.xcracer.de/trav_04moseltour.htm

weiterer Tipp: benutze auch die Suchfunktion hier im Forum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (1. August 2006)

Hi Chris,

wir machen um Myk immerwieder Überraschungstouren.. fahren bekannte Strecken und erweitern dann beliebig.

eine ganz nette ist zB. ab Mayen Sportplatz rauf nach Kürrenberg, dann weiter Richtung St. Jost und wieder zurück nach Mayen.
Strecke ca 30 km.. 

oder ab mayen durch Nettetal, vorbei am schieferbergwerk, weiter nach Polch und Ochtendung, dann über den Radweg zurück.

Strecke ca 40 km, mit vielen schönen Singeltrails

Grüße Jana


----------



## mendig (4. August 2006)

Hi Chris,

ne super Tour ist Start ab Mendig, Hochstein, Hochsimmer, Kürrenberg!
1400 Hm und glaube an die 50km. Mit vielen Trails.
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## null.ahnung (4. August 2006)

Hallo Chris!
Also von Kruft aus kannst du doch am Waldsee hoch zum Krufter Ofen und anschließend um den Laacher See;ins Pöntertal oder Richtung Gänsehals und dann zurück über den Hoch Stein.Du kannst auch nach Plaidt und dann immer an der Nette entlang bis Welling oder Trimbs und zurück über Wirtschaftswege.Von Mayen aus kannst du in den Mayener Hinterwald(Kürrenberg;St.Jost;Virneburg).Dort kannst du 100 km fahren ohne einen Weg doppelt zu fahren.Oder weiter Richtung Kirchwald; Langenfeld ;Menke Park;Herresbach;etc.Nicht zu vergessen sind auch Nordschleife;Hohe Acht oder Kesselinger Tal.Also Möglichkeiten hast Du hier wohl Tausende.
Viel Spass!!
Gruss Oliver


----------



## chris_f (5. August 2006)

Ich danke Euch. Die Möglichkeiten sind hier in der Tat vielfältig. Aber man muss die Wege erst mal "entdecken". Wenn man jahrelang kein Rad gefahren ist, weiß man gar nich mehr, wo s langeht


----------



## gigabike_de (8. August 2006)

Guckst Du unter www.giga-bike.de

Gruß


----------



## chris_f (9. August 2006)

DarkHorse schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du unter www.giga-bike.de
> 
> Gruß



uuuuuh, dat is jut. Mit genauer Wegbeschreibung


----------



## waldfrucht (1. September 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> uuuuuh, dat is jut. Mit genauer Wegbeschreibung



Jo super Tip!


----------

